# Wolfman Luggage Wolfy Escape Pak Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello All

Got a naked bike or an off-roader and need some wearable temporary storage space? Tune in to see how the Wolfman Luggage Wolfy Escape Pak held up!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAdc17ErS7w

-MKL


----------

